# E-mailed Vostok!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know if it will do any good but I politely asked Vostok to make more watches WITHOUT picture dials and bezels. It has the ability to make attractive watches if it gets its act together.









Vostok are basicaly sound watches with a larger market if the SOVIET era is forgotten. I'm wearing a Boctoc now, and I'm happy to do so! It does not have a sodding ship, 'plane or submarine on the dial.









Hope they take notice, Poljot might have 

Just a rant,

Stan.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is always woth pointing these things out to companies but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I won't.

But you never know









I might spam the bugger's, then they'll listen!

Or they'll get the thought police on me


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Stan, You sad bugger, we are all in the chat room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And you call me sad! Some of us are working while you bugger's are "chatting".

Get back here now!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes but its good fun.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well,

I didn't get a reply from Vostok , as expected. I did get an e-mail from a UK supplier of Vostoks to say that there will some new designs in the next few months that don't have picture dials.
















Roy may be able to get some I hope, we'll have to wait and see if the new range is a bit more "real world" than the Soviet range.

You never know


----------

